# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  Booking vat kois festival ke - 9 ( 24-26 april 2015 - ancol beach city mall )

## Slametkurniawan

Rekan-rekan semua, tidak terasa seminggu lagi Kois Festival ke-9 akan berlangsung.


Bagi rekan-rekan semua yang ingin mengikuti kontes 8th KOISFEST 24-26 april 2015
booking vat sudah bisa dilakukan dari sekarang.

 contact person booking vat  :

Pak Joedimas : 081220395678
Leo : 08121364171
Ricky : 081510680280

Mari kita bersiap, MAY THE BEST FISH WIN....

Bersatu kita kuat 
 Bersama kois kita hebat

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

*NO.*
*PEMESAN*
*VAT IKAN 60 CM UP*
*VAT IKAN KECIL*
*TOTAL*







1
GOLDEN KOI
6
2
8

2
Wilson
4
2
6

3
Dony Lesmana
1
1
2

4
Tiny
1

1

5
Slamet
5
1
6

6
ONHEIL

1
1

7
KODAMA
4

4

8
TOMODACHI
8
           2
10

9
KOI PALACE
1

1

10
RGK
3

3

11
KYUDEN KOI
2
5
7

12
Tri Wisnu
2

2

13
SEIRYUU KOI
2
1
3

14
Budiono Wijanto
3

3

15
JKC
3

3

16
TT KOI MALANG
2
1
3

17
Wisma Koi
1
1
2

18
Roni
2

2

19
NIRWANA KOI
3

3

20
TWIN KOI
3
2
5

21
Aditya Adi
1

1

22
Epoe
1

1

23
KOI CORNER
3

3






































*TOTAL*
*60*
*20*
*80
*

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no 26 suhunya suhu g ya


suhu lu no 4.. suhu kodokk

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

